# Findin a school in florida



## biddybug (May 8, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Our daughter will be graduating HS next year 2005, and has been attending FCTI this past year and will coutuie next year full time and will receive certificate next year for completing the course. she would like to contuie her education in baking & pastry but dosen't want to move far from home ( Florida). she would like to get A or B degree. When looking under cookingschool.com I only found 12 listing. Alot of them don't offer either. Her pastry chef says that J&W is not a good school to start out as a freshmen. We will also need housing and finacial aid. She would like to open baakery/catering business. What all education will she need to reach her goal. Thank you for your help.

Cindy


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been going through the selection process for about a month or so now and I've looked at some schools in FL and the only one I liked was Florida Culinary Inst. They provide housing through and oustide agent and they have Fin. Aid..though the aid may not cover all of the expenses.

I contacted FCI via the site and...I've yet to receive any type of view book from them. 

Through my searching/reading there are many types of schools. The school I finally picked, the New England Culinary Inst, is total immersion...you work in real kitchens and get real experience. I too hope one day to open up my own bakery/cafe but that's 5-8 years down the road...best of luck and email me if you have any questions.


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

There's a Le Cordon Bleu college of Culinary Arts opening in Miramar Florida in May. Brand new school, new facilities. There's a school run restaurant, fully equiped modern kitchens for students to get hands on experience.


----------



## biddybug (May 8, 2004)

Any idea if they are offer a pastry program?


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

This is their website, maybe give them a call. www.miamiculinary.com


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Why does her teacher think Johnson and Wales is not good for freshmen? 

I went there as as freshman right out of highschool and 90% of my class was under 19 years old. The JWU classes are designed for everyone on many skill levels. They are also unlike many other culinary schools being that they are a real University, with majors not limited to culinary. They have excellent 2 and 4 year pastry programs. Along with management and business classes which are just as important in any food service career. Almost all the students recieve some sort of fincial aid and they several resident halls for many different lifestyles

Please contact me if I can me any help

Andrew


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

You can also try STAR CHEFS They have about every culinary school listed there with helpful info.


----------

